# Drag adjusting on a spinning reel while casting?



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be using an ocean master 10000 spinning reel this year using 6 oz weight...Do I adjust the drag tight or loose while casting this big boy with live bait?


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Definitly very tight while casting,especially if you're using braid.
If you're spiking the rod,loosen up the drag as to not lose your outfit and/or a good fish!
If you're holding the rod while fishing bait(recommended)the drag can be a bit tighter.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

When casting tight tight tight as Sudsrat said. 

How you set it after the cast all depends on what type of fishing you are doing and what type of rigs you are using! 

I don't use spinning reels often anymore, but the next best thing to sliced bread is a baitrunner feature on those reels, esp when you spiking your rod and bait fishing! Not good for lure/jig fishing though, just adds too much weight to the reel.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lockdown drag tight..


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Sudsrat said:


> Definitly very tight while casting,especially if you're using braid.
> If you're spiking the rod,loosen up the drag as to not lose your outfit and/or a good fish!
> If you're holding the rod while fishing bait(recommended)the drag can be a bit tighter.


Ditto.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i have yet to see someone hold a deadstick..
i see people holding everything else. even boobies to moobies.


----------

